# Anaphranil and Xanax <3



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my second experience with medication. About a year ago I tried Zoloft for a couple months and all that did was make me extremely irritable all the time and made it hard to sleep. For the last 6 weeks I've been taking Anaphranil and Xanax. My mind had been plagued by obsessive thoughts and infinite thought loops for years..it has always left me tired and unable to focus on things. I believe the Anaphranil has provided me with much needed relief and has also helped reduce my severe depression to mild depression. The xanax has calmed my anxiety a great deal as well. As for my dp, well it's still here, but I dont seem to care about it as much. In fact it seems like nothing can really bother me for very long.

Instead of being depressed for weeks at a time about something with one or two days of happiness, now Im only depressed for a couple hours to a day at the most and then I get over it. I feel quite a bit better when it comes to my anxiety and depression- it just really is such a relief. Dp remains, but I've had it for so long Im sort of used to it- in fact Im not sure if I could handle life without dp because I think I've adjusted for it.

When I had a small break from dp however long ago that was, the feeling of being "normal" was so strange and foreign to me that it actually made me anxious! Maybe I'll have dp forever, but at the moment- i just dont care. Im feeling 90% than i was 6 weeks ago when i was too scared and paralyzed to even leave my bed on some days.

If anyone is tired of obsessive thoughts and endless realizations of your own thought processes I highly recommend Anaphranil. I dont really recommend Xanax as i've heard bad things about it and Im going to possible look for a different Benzo.

Cheers.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Anafranil is not an SSRI correct? A tricyclic antidepressant?

I think I know the name from treatment for OCD. If I don't benefit from my round with SSRI's I want to give something for OCD a try as I have ridiculous amounts of obsessions.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Conjurus,
Yes, I have heard that Anapranil is good for OCD. Glad to hear it's working so well for you. Any side-effects?

Matt,
If you're going to try an SSRI for OCD, the best one is Luvox. It can also help with dp.

Dan


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The only side effects I've noticed is being tired and sleeping for long periods of time (up to 12 hours), and slighty reduced libido.


----------

